# Supplements for - Hawaii



## Richelle (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi - any suggestions for natural supplements for a diet? I have been adding boiled sweet potato (local) and cooked chicken breast. I’d like to know if anyone feeds natural food supplements that are easy to get locally. I am open to suggestions for other dietary supplements easily available in the islands.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

99% of our members are vizsla owners, not breeders. I doubt we will not be very helpful in this area. If this is your first or second litter, a good mentor would have helped. Most people rely on their breeder to help them in this area.

Also keep in mind
The forum rules do not allow advertising, or selling of puppies/dogs. Not on the open forum, or in private messages. Doing so is a permanent ban from the forum.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 11, 2021)

texasred said:


> 99% of our members are vizsla owners, not breeders. I doubt we will not be very helpful in this area. If this is your first or second litter, a good mentor would have helped. Most people rely on their breeder to help them in this area.
> 
> Also keep in mind
> The forum rules do not allow advertising, or selling of puppies/dogs. Not on the open forum, or in private messages. Doing so is a permanent ban from the forum.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 11, 2021)

Hope the edited post is more to your liking. FYI the breeder is out of country and what is available there is not available here. If the post is still problematic, please remove.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s fine, as is.
I think there is a breeders Facebook group.
It’s not just for vizsla, but where breeders can share information if they have questions. If I can find it, I will message it to you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sent you a message.


----------

